# Vitamin "E" Fountain of youth



## Pascal (Jan 22, 2007)

well I don't know about the rest of you ladies, but wrinkles and pasty skin are a big no no in my life, I don't ever want to have either one. So lately I have been taking Vitamin "E" , I call it the vitamin of youth, and Vitamin "C" is another one for youth too. I have been taking 2 pills a day for the past week and OMG m skin has improved so much, it has lost a lot of it's texture , it appears smoother and more radiant, you ladies should give it a try. You will see a major difference. The one I use is by *NATURE MADE Vitamin E Softgels*
I think you can get them from Wal Mart, or Target, I'm sure other drug stores may carry them.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 22, 2007)

Vitamin E is so good for you!  I used to work in a nutrition store and we would rant and rave about it to every customer, it's one of those things (like Vit. C) that everyone should take and could benefit from!!


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 24, 2007)

Just be careful...vitamin E is fat soluble so it builds up in your system to toxic levels and then if you burn any of the fat you have on you you can OD on vitamin E...

Vitamin C is water soluble but it is very very rare that anyone needs to take supplements of it.  It has no proven benefits in like reducing colds or anything...just anecdotal....and you can get sick from it...too much vitamin c causes stuff like stomach cramps and diarrhea.

Vitamin E was touted a while ago as being this miracle pill and ppl were popping like 4x the max daily intake and were getting sick.  

so just as a warning...


----------



## User34 (Jan 24, 2007)

when I was younger I used to eat the Vitamin E capsules like candy. My grandma had to hide them from me. But anyway,, on to the subject,
I use V E cream on my face at night. I have used it for the longest and I have yet to see fine lines and dry skin.


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 25, 2007)

I started getting steroid injections in my back about 6 months ago because of a stupid condition that came about after I had my son. Pair the steroids up with hypothyroid, and my body started reacting strangly.

I began getting stretch marks.... I mean like 9 months pregnant stretch marks ALL over, OVERNIGHT. My entire stomach looked like it was about to burst with all of the marks (and I'm not even that big!) My mother was SO afraid they were going to crack and bleed.

Then my doctor recommended pure Vitamin E Oil. I got some and started applying it. I got the concentrated kind, so it's really thick, but I saw a difference after TWO DAYS! I was in shock.

The purple valleys on my stomach had leveled out, and the deepness of the color was reduced significantly, IN TWO DAYS.

I'm still using it, and they are getting better everyday. I had my last injection day before yesterday, so we'll see what happens, but I've only had one more mark appear after two injections while using the oil. 

I totally recommend this to ANYONE with stretch marks or scars. Funny thing is, I didn't get a SINGLE stretch mark while I was pregnant. I was so heartbroken when my stomach started looking like a tiger. Even had plans to get a tiger tattooed over the entirety of my stomach lol, but this oil is a godsend.


----------



## mistella (Jan 27, 2007)

Applying the gel from the Vitamin E capsules directly onto your skin works really well. especially in the winter, when skin is so dry. I take Vit E, C, B complex once in a while; all of them help boost the immune system.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 28, 2007)

vitamin e oil is really good for minimizing the appearance of scars, as well.


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_vitamin e oil is really good for minimizing the appearance of scars, as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats true! When I had chicken pox my mom rubbed Vitamin E (gel from the capsules) all over my spots & it worked perfectly. My sisters used it for their pre- and post-pregnancy stretch marks too.


----------



## Kim. (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsMom21* 

 
_I started getting steroid injections in my back about 6 months ago because of a stupid condition that came about after I had my son. Pair the steroids up with hypothyroid, and my body started reacting strangly.

I began getting stretch marks.... I mean like 9 months pregnant stretch marks ALL over, OVERNIGHT. My entire stomach looked like it was about to burst with all of the marks (and I'm not even that big!) My mother was SO afraid they were going to crack and bleed.

Then my doctor recommended pure Vitamin E Oil. I got some and started applying it. I got the concentrated kind, so it's really thick, but I saw a difference after TWO DAYS! I was in shock.

The purple valleys on my stomach had leveled out, and the deepness of the color was reduced significantly, IN TWO DAYS.

I'm still using it, and they are getting better everyday. I had my last injection day before yesterday, so we'll see what happens, but I've only had one more mark appear after two injections while using the oil. 

I totally recommend this to ANYONE with stretch marks or scars. Funny thing is, I didn't get a SINGLE stretch mark while I was pregnant. I was so heartbroken when my stomach started looking like a tiger. Even had plans to get a tiger tattooed over the entirety of my stomach lol, but this oil is a godsend._

 

How many times a day do you put this on? twice?


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 29, 2007)

Rhodiola is also great for fighting your skin against stress and aging. Another great supplement is Omega 3 to help improve the condition of skin, hair, and nails.


----------

